# Belgrave Brewer's Hops c/o Yob



## indica86 (28/11/16)

Thought I'd start a thread rather then getting lost in Hop Dealz. Thanks Belgrave and Yob for the chance.
Below is the recipe I brewed with the Cluster. There was only 50g. Opened the package and the smell reminded me of my youth for some reason.

TYPE: All Grain, BIAB, No Chill

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Batch Size (fermenter): 23.00 l
Estimated OG: 1.045 SG
Estimated Color: 5.7 EBC
Estimated IBU: 36.1 IBUs
Boil Time: 60 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amt Name Type # %/IBU
4.00 kg Pilsner (Weyermann) (3.3 EBC) Grain 1 88.9 %
0.50 kg Rye Malt (Weyermann) (5.9 EBC) Grain 2 11.1 %
50.00 g Cluster [6.80 %] - First Wort 60.0 min Hop 3 36.1 IBUs

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Brewday was fucked. Why did I not think that flowers would block a tap?
I have guessed at the aa% I think, one pack had a number...

Anyway, to the beer. Nice firm bitterness, light aroma and definite Cluster flavour. The wife liked it too and could definitely taste the hops.
Lovely, would buy for sure.
Just burped and had another mouthful.
Again, very nice bitterness. Lingers afterwards. Nice one.


----------



## Yob (28/11/16)

Nice one


----------



## Danscraftbeer (28/11/16)

When using flowers I screw on a bazooka filter inside the keggle on the out tap.
Gotta love flowers. They can also work as a filter on the decant of the pre ferment wort.


----------



## Belgrave Brewer (29/11/16)

Thanks for the feedback Indica86! Very much appreciated.

What do you mean that the smell reminded you of your youth? Dirty footy socks? Fresh cut grass after Dad forced you to mow the lawn? Something else?

I'm very happy you enjoyed the hops. We may have a limited amount to sell through YOB this year. A bit more from our harvest in 2017, and we hope to expand our fields in 2017 to offer a much larger supply in 2018.

Cheers,
BB


----------



## indica86 (29/11/16)

Smelt dank, like weed. The Cascade did also.


----------



## Mardoo (29/11/16)

I did a dry hop with the BBHCOY Chinook flowers recently and it was lovely. I was actually surprised at how close it was to US Chinook, as my homegrown Chinook has been somewhat different. Great dank pine with a very present backing of fruit. I dry hopped the same beer with some Chinook pellets as well, and far preferred the flavour and aroma of the BBHCOY Chinook flowers. 

Looking forward to the 2017 crop!


----------



## Belgrave Brewer (29/11/16)

Mardoo said:


> I did a dry hop with the BBHCOY Chinook flowers recently and it was lovely. I was actually surprised at how close it was to US Chinook, as my homegrown Chinook has been somewhat different. Great dank pine with a very present backing of fruit. I dry hopped the same beer with some Chinook pellets as well, and far preferred the flavour and aroma of the BBHCOY Chinook flowers.
> 
> Looking forward to the 2017 crop!


Thanks for the feedback Mardoo!


----------



## tj2204 (29/11/16)

indica86 said:


> Brewday was fucked. Why did I not think that flowers would block a tap?


I'm guilty of doing exactly the same thing, ended up holding a brewing spoon in front of the pickup tube to allow the kettle to drain.


----------



## tj2204 (5/12/16)

Keg hopped a summer ale with 50gm cascade flowers last wednesday night. Had my first taste yesterday and the aroma is excellent. A really enjoyable beer.

I'll use the remaining 50gm in the kettle of another beer.

Will post again when I have a glass in my hand to give more detail on the aroma.


----------



## tj2204 (7/12/16)

Have to say I would happily buy either of the varieties I've tried based on the dry/keg hop character.

Both batches that I've keg hopped with have had the freshest aroma I've ever produced in a finished beer. LOVE IT.


----------



## Belgrave Brewer (8/12/16)

tj2204 said:


> Have to say I would happily buy either of the varieties I've tried based on the dry/keg hop character.
> 
> Both batches that I've keg hopped with have had the freshest aroma I've ever produced in a finished beer. LOVE IT.


Thanks again for the continued feedback!!!

I'm very happy to hear the hops are proving to be a standout from what is commercially available.


----------



## indica86 (15/12/16)

100g of Cascade flowers in this.

Recipe: Golden Ale
Brewer: Grumpy
Style: American Amber Ale
TYPE: All Grain

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Batch Size (fermenter): 23.00 l
Estimated OG: 1.043 SG
Estimated Color: 18.9 EBC
Estimated IBU: 37.6 IBUs

Ingredients:
------------

3.00 kg Pale Malt, Ale (Barrett Burston) 
0.50 kg Rye Malt (Weyermann) 
0.50 kg Wheat Malt (Barrett Burston) 
0.20 kg Acidulated (Weyermann) 
0.20 kg Caraaroma (Weyermann) 
25.00 g East Kent Goldings (EKG) [5.70 %] - Boil 60 min
100.00 g Cascade [7.00 %] - Flameout

----------------------------

Put the flowers in the empty grain bag and steeped for 20 minutes post boil.

Wow, what a lovely cascade flavour. The aroma is there too even without a dry hop.

Lovely beer, nice and fresh. Thanks again for the hops. Would gladly buy any variety.


----------



## Yob (15/12/16)

Did somebody not get some? I've still got a few random packs in storage I noticed last night. 

Still happy to pass them on for postage and feedback.


----------



## BKBrews (16/12/16)

Yob said:


> Did somebody not get some? I've still got a few random packs in storage I noticed last night.
> 
> Still happy to pass them on for postage and feedback.


Were any of the packs left Galaxy? I'm getting ready to do my galaxy and Chinook IPA with the Chinook flowers I got. Would take some Galaxy flowers too if you had any. I was just going to use the galaxy pellets I bought from you, but keeping it all to the flowers would be good too!


----------



## Bones99 (16/12/16)

What style/s do you have left YOB?
I'd be happy to trial some.

Postage to Boondall, QLD 4034.


----------



## Yob (16/12/16)

Not Galaxy, will check what's in there when I get shed bound


----------



## Bones99 (16/12/16)

Happy with Chinook mate... Could maybe throw them in the SN glass delivery?


----------



## Belgrave Brewer (18/12/16)

indica86 said:


> 100g of Cascade flowers in this.
> 
> Recipe: Golden Ale
> Brewer: Grumpy
> ...


Great feedback Indica86! Thanks for sacrificing one of your brews with the flowers, and so happy to hear they made a great impact on the outcome.


----------



## indica86 (18/12/16)

Belgrave Brewer said:


> Thanks for sacrificing one of your brews with the flowers, and so happy to hear they made a great impact on the outcome.



It was worth it to know the impact and the beer was never going to be bad, just maybe not great. But it is so I'm happy.


----------



## AJ80 (3/1/17)

Am just cubing an American Amber ale with a healthy dose of Belgrave brewer's Victoria flowers. Went with warrior pellets at 60 mins, 1.1g/L of Victoria flowers at 10 mins and 2.3 g/L of Victoria flowers in the cube. Will be fermented with US-05. 

I must say - having never smelled Victoria before they are delightfully pungent and fruity. Smell very very fresh and glad I've paired them with an Amber base. Massive thanks to Belgrave Brewer and Yob for making this happen. 

Will report back once fermented and bottled. Quite excited about this beer.


----------



## Yob (3/1/17)

Preesh.. 

More to follow in this space


----------



## BKBrews (3/1/17)

Just letting you all know I'm finally using the Chinook flowers I got, this weekend. A Galaxy, Amarillo and Chinook session IPA. Aiming for around 4% and 45 IBU, with the full 100g of flowers going into both late and dry hopping


----------



## Mardoo (4/1/17)

Added some of the Victoria to a cube of brown wort using the Argon method. It added a lovely kind of pineappley fruitiness with a bit of dank, backing up the roasted malts just rightly so. I love Victoria :wub: 

Unfortunately BelgraveBrewer you've re-ignited my interest in a hopback. A nice little hopback packed with a couple hunge of Victoria flowers…yep yep yep. Fortunately I have the perfect vessel, just need to work out the build.


----------



## Belgrave Brewer (5/1/17)

Mardoo said:


> Added some of the Victoria to a cube of brown wort using the Argon method. It added a lovely kind of pineappley fruitiness with a bit of dank, backing up the roasted malts just rightly so. I love Victoria :wub:
> 
> Unfortunately BelgraveBrewer you've re-ignited my interest in a hopback. A nice little hopback packed with a couple hunge of Victoria flowers…yep yep yep. Fortunately I have the perfect vessel, just need to work out the build.


Awesome Mardoo! I'll be using my Mash Tun as a hop back. Fermentors arrived in Melbourne yesterday...I should have them by next week. Brewery buildout happening soon.


----------



## bevan (5/1/17)

Belgrave Brewer said:


> Awesome Mardoo! I'll be using my Mash Tun as a hop back. Fermentors arrived in Melbourne yesterday...I should have them by next week. Brewery buildout happening soon.


Wow, what size brews are going to able to put out BB?


----------



## Belgrave Brewer (5/1/17)

bevan said:


> Wow, what size brews are going to able to put out BB?


50L finished product to start, then bump up to double brews for 100L finished. I'll Gypsy brew to supply Melbourne and beyond. The small batch brews will be primarily for Oscar's Alehouse.


----------



## BKBrews (8/1/17)

Finally brewed the session IPA yesterday and opened the vacuum sealed bag of Chinook flowers for the first time. Should be a nice little brew - came in at 1.042 and should finish around 1.010 for a 4.2% summer slammer.

Man, I love flowers. Not as in your face as the pellets, but the Chinook flowers just smelt so crisp. So much more subtle than the pellets but a wonderful aroma.

While they completely packed out my kettle (used 60g total + pellets), they actually assisted in being able to draw all of the wort out on transfer. Normally I lose a lot of wort to the pellets, but the flowers formed a nice filter around the actual filter. When I emptied for the clean, I just dumped a heap of damp flower material.

Dry hopping with a further 40g flowers + 95g of pellets, so will be interested how the flowers go with that. It's all going in loose and then being cold crashed for 48 hours. 

Good stuff mate - you've got a good product here and you've certainly opened my eyes to using flowers over pellets. 

I'll update this when I finally get to have a taste


----------



## Belgrave Brewer (9/1/17)

BKBrews said:


> Finally brewed the session IPA yesterday and opened the vacuum sealed bag of Chinook flowers for the first time. Should be a nice little brew - came in at 1.042 and should finish around 1.010 for a 4.2% summer slammer.
> 
> Man, I love flowers. Not as in your face as the pellets, but the Chinook flowers just smelt so crisp. So much more subtle than the pellets but a wonderful aroma.
> 
> ...


Cheers BKBrews! Looking forward to hearing how it comes out.


----------



## Droopy Brew (13/1/17)

Took me a while but finally got to use these for the first brew of 2017. I had planned an American wheat with a bit of Rye but the Rye shipment was late so I changed to a PA on the run. 
Same as Indica I had a few brew day **** ups.
Firstly I had unpacked all my gear from the shed and started filling the urn only to discover that I hadnt unpacked my 2 STCs out of the urn. Both drowned.
Secondly the urn (HLT) started tripping out so out came the old burner and kettle. This actually knocked about an hour and a half of my brew day so will probably become a permenant fixture.
Thirdly- flowers in the tap. I managed to unclog with a well directed poke with a thermometer and recieved some scalding wort to the hand but all good. Held a sanitised sieve over the tap for the rest of the drain.

After all of that it turned into some very clean and unreal smelling wort. The flowers smelt beautiful and I have a good feeling about this drop.

I think I will call it the FUPA. But instead of Fat Upper Pussy Area it will be an anagram for the **** Up Pale Ale.

Thanks very much to Brad and Yob for these. As soon as there is another crop of anything Ill be putting in an order.

Will post tasting results in a couple of weeks.

48L
5%ABV
32 IBUs

85% Pale
10%Munich
5% GF toffee

20g Warrior 60min
30g Vic 10 min
30g Vig 5min
40g Vic whirlpool.

US05.


----------



## Droopy Brew (24/1/17)

Kegged the FUPA today with Vic flowers. I found the yeast activity stripped a lot of aroma so I gave it 1g/L dry hop with citra for 3 days before cc.
Initial tasting tells me it is a damn nice beer. The Vic is actually very dank and resinous with some spice and some tropical fruit but the citra may be adding to that.
Worked on 10%aa and I think that is about right, perhaps it is a little higher based on my taste buds.
Very nice hop and I will line up for when you have more of them. Would love them in an IpA and or Amber Ale. Thanks mate.


----------



## Droopy Brew (24/1/17)

Double post.


----------



## Yob (24/1/17)

love this shit...

harvest season is near, I expect my flower page to be filled next year by our own crew.. thats wild


----------



## BKBrews (25/1/17)

I was going to hold off on trying this until it had fully carbed and cold conditioned a bit longer, but couldn't wait. I have finally kegged my session IPA that included the Chinook flowers from Belgrave. 

This is my best beer to date. Came in at only 4.2% but full of flavour and very drinkable. 

I will 100% be buying more flowers when they are in stock. Personal preference though, I will keep them for the kettle and will not dry hop with them. I didn't have any issues and they have given my beer a great flavour, they just soaked up more beer than I'm used to and we're harder to introduce to the wort (not mentioning how much space they took in the fermenter). 

Great product guys - can't wait to try some other varieties [emoji106][emoji106][emoji106]


----------



## Yob (26/1/17)

Were gunna give it a run, stay tuned.. you just may see some sooner rather than later


----------



## Mardoo (26/1/17)

Finally got to do a Black "IPA" entirely with BB's Victoria, Chinook and Cluster (brewed with Yob on a very fun evening/early morning). I'll be pitching my first cube this weekend. It'll also be dry hopped with the same varieties of BB's flowers. First ferment will be on WY1217. Really stoked to try the final product!


----------



## BKBrews (26/1/17)

Mardoo said:


> Finally got to do a Black "IPA" entirely with BB's Victoria, Chinook and Cluster (brewed with Yob on a very fun evening/early morning). I'll be pitching my first cube this weekend. It'll also be dry hopped with the same varieties of BB's flowers. First ferment will be on WY1217. Really stoked to try the final product!


Have you dry hopped with whole flowers before? Any tips? I'm not adverse to trying it again, I just wasn't really prepared for the mountain of flowers opening up on top of my wort. 40g flowers is a LOT of space!


----------



## Mardoo (26/1/17)

Very large hop bag with some cleaned and sanitised stainless steel bits or marbles in it to weight it down. Either that or dry hop in a keg under low-pressure CO2 and use one of these for when you transfer. Remember to put it on before transferring the beer into the keg! Keg would be preferred in my book.


----------



## Yob (28/1/17)

seems there is on remaining bag of the Victoria..

Not on the site yet but firs in best dressed, postage only


----------



## mofox1 (28/1/17)

Me me?


----------



## AJ80 (28/1/17)

mofox1 said:


> Me me?


You won't regret it. Me...well I'm impatiently waiting for my bottles of American Amber with Victoria flowers to carb up. Will be opening for the first time next weekend and will report back then.


----------



## Yob (28/1/17)

mofox1 said:


> Me me?


swapsies then..

taken


----------



## Droopy Brew (2/2/17)

Pics...


----------



## AJ80 (10/2/17)

AJ80 said:


> Am just cubing an American Amber ale with a healthy dose of Belgrave brewer's Victoria flowers. Went with warrior pellets at 60 mins, 1.1g/L of Victoria flowers at 10 mins and 2.3 g/L of Victoria flowers in the cube. Will be fermented with US-05.
> 
> I must say - having never smelled Victoria before they are delightfully pungent and fruity. Smell very very fresh and glad I've paired them with an Amber base. Massive thanks to Belgrave Brewer and Yob for making this happen.
> 
> Will report back once fermented and bottled. Quite excited about this beer.


The joys of waiting for bottle conditioning...

Now for the review: what an incredible hop. Have never brewed with Victoria before and I'm really glad I've gone with an American Amber ale. It has a really intriguing pungent 'dark' fruit, yet still citrusy aroma and flavour. Quite different and I'm really enjoying it. Really hoping my first year plant throws a few flowers, but I'm not convinced it will. 

The freshness of these hops cannot be compared with commercial pellets. This is a freshness that only those who grew their own hops previously had access to. Would quite happily part with my hard earned for more of these flowers - well grown, well handled and well packaged. Thank you very much Belgrave Brewer and Yob for making this happen. 

A quick question: why is it Victoria hops (which I believe are distinct from Victoria Secret) are not commercially grown more wildly? Is the plant itself not 100% agriculturally viable? Has me curious given how nice the flowers are to brew with.


----------



## Mardoo (10/2/17)

Likely has to do with the commercial efficiencies of high-alpha hops. Since it's an older variety - which I would REALLY love to know more history of - it was probably developed in a time when aroma hops were a small sliver, if any, of the market. Hops being grown for late addition flavours and aroma has been pretty revolutionary for the hop industry. There are a lot of older hops, originally rejected for their "strange" aromas and flavours, that are being looked at again and some are getting solid acreage. However, that requires a local thriving craft beer industry, as in the States, for growers to think seriously about taking up space with aroma hops. We're absolutely getting there, or recently arrived. Apparently HPA is going to be focusing most of their energy on non-bittering hops.


----------



## mofox1 (10/2/17)

AJ80 said:


> The joys of waiting for bottle conditioning...
> 
> Now for the review: what an incredible hop. Have never brewed with Victoria before and I'm really glad I've gone with an American Amber ale. It has a really intriguing pungent 'dark' fruit, yet still citrusy aroma and flavour. Quite different and I'm really enjoying it. Really hoping my first year plant throws a few flowers, but I'm not convinced it will.
> 
> ...


Great review... I plan on kettle & cube hopping a Rye IPA on sunday with these flowerz (blessed be thy grower and thy dealer).

I'll let you know in fricken ages for the review as well...


----------



## Belgrave Brewer (11/2/17)

AJ80 said:


> The joys of waiting for bottle conditioning...
> 
> Now for the review: what an incredible hop. Have never brewed with Victoria before and I'm really glad I've gone with an American Amber ale. It has a really intriguing pungent 'dark' fruit, yet still citrusy aroma and flavour. Quite different and I'm really enjoying it. Really hoping my first year plant throws a few flowers, but I'm not convinced it will.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the kind words AJ80, so glad you are enjoying the Victoria.

HPA pulled Victoria along with other bittering hops to make space for more flavouring/aroma hops. Landline did a segment on HPA and the hop growing industry and mentioned Vitcoria and POR being pulled. It was grown for bittering purposes, but as Mardoo said, it might not have been looked at for it's other abilities. Victoria shares the same mother as Galaxy.


----------



## Droopy Brew (21/2/17)

BB, I have another 40g of each Victoria and Cascade and will make an Amber next weekend.

Just wondering what AA% I should assume the Cascade is at? I work with 10% for the Vic, perhaps 6% for the cascade?


----------



## Belgrave Brewer (17/6/17)

Droopy Brew said:


> BB, I have another 40g of each Victoria and Cascade and will make an Amber next weekend.
> 
> Just wondering what AA% I should assume the Cascade is at? I work with 10% for the Vic, perhaps 6% for the cascade?


Sorry mate, I did not see your post until now. Yeah, 5-6%.


----------

